# R15-300 and RF Remote



## martyandpeg (Mar 21, 2007)

Please be kind...I'm very new to DirectTV...it was installed yesterday. OK, we live fulltime in a motorhome, and the receiver (R15-300) is in a cabinet off to the right. With our Dish DVR, we had an RF remote that would work all over...even with the outside TV. 

I see that the manual says that the RF antenna is for future use, but I think I read somewhere where it can be activated now. DirectTV (via phone) told me no, that they do not have that capability. 

I am wondering, as you guys seem to be in the know, can I just order the RF remote (it is called the universal RF remote on the DirectTV website) then go thru the RF activation instructions posted here on this forum? I kept the RF antenna from my Dish DVR and put it on the back of my new R15.

Thanks;

Marty


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes... You can do just ask you ask.

It is not "officially" activated ... but it does work.


----------



## bdinger (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet, I was just about to ask this! I have an R15 (with another on the way), but no idea which series it is. I had a external antenna that came with my H20 last year, so I threw it on. Unfortunately the only remotes I have are the plain-jane 32s, not the RFs 

I'm assuming if I get a RF remote and do the proper codes, I should be fine? If so, I'm totally pulling the trigger on it tonight. For my house it'd be awesome, we have a R15 in the fiancee's office/workout room adjacent to our basement "family room". Since the run is just a tad too long for any s-video or RCA cables I had, I ran a coax run from her office to the TV in the family area, which normally has a H20. Works great for our DVR watching, except we have to go in the other room to do anything. That kind of stinks.


----------



## martyandpeg (Mar 21, 2007)

I just called Bestbuy, and they have RF remotes in stock for $25.99. it is a 30 mile trip (one-way), but i have a $25 gift card. 

I'm on my way....let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## martyandpeg (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, the BestBuy trip was a major bust. Turns out that the one they had was an RCA Universal, that only had RF capability with RCA equipment. And I was so specific when I asked. Even when I talked with the supervisor he assured me it would work with DirectTV. Nope....guess it goes back. 

Oh well, whats another 70 miles on the car. Wife is happy; she had me take her out for dinner. 

So, looks like I will be ordering it thru DirectTV.

Marty


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep, RF remote is $25, or $30 for the antenna to come with it. But the CSR's won't know the backdoor programming to program it to RF, or that it even works.


----------



## martyandpeg (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, one more question. Will this RF remote work with the R15-300? I noticed while I was at BestBuy their R15 is a R15-500. 

Ayone know what the difference is?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

As long as the remote is an 
:
·RC24 
·RC32RF 
·RC34 

..you should be good.


----------



## martyandpeg (Mar 21, 2007)

I ordered the RF remote from DirecTV last Wednesday, it came today. I followed the instructions for activating it and it works just GREAT. Oh, I did keep the antenna off my Dish DVR....that probably helps.


----------

